# Impeccable Timing or Just Coincidental?



## jar546 (Feb 3, 2021)

The day that my recently crashed Indian Scout Bobber was picked up by the dealer for an estimate (the accident was not my fault), the Ducati that I ordered 2 months ago finally arrived and it was a surprise.  Here is a sneak peek for those motorcycle enthusiasts.


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice

Monoshocks came out right after I rode last..  So still have not rode one.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 4, 2021)

A little to much "sport" for me, but I do like the hard bags.

The pegs look like they should get you out of the asphalt grinding range.

That tank looks huge, if it is that large, the range on that would definitely be way more than my butt could handle. The range to butt ratio on the Fatboy is about right, 150 miles or so. 

Looking forward to the rest of the "sneak peek"!


----------



## jar546 (Feb 4, 2021)

fatboy said:


> A little to much "sport" for me, but I do like the hard bags.
> 
> The pegs look like they should get you out of the asphalt grinding range.
> 
> ...


The tank is just over 5 gallons.  170 HP and a significantly steeper lean angle.  Sport Touring, heated grips, heated seats for rider and passenger


----------



## tmurray (Feb 4, 2021)

jar546 said:


> The tank is just over 5 gallons.  170 HP and a significantly steeper lean angle.  Sport Touring, heated grips, heated seats for rider and passenger


Heated seats and grips for those cold South Florida mornings.

As a Canadian, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## jar546 (Feb 4, 2021)

tmurray said:


> Heated seats and grips for those cold South Florida mornings.
> 
> As a Canadian, I just couldn't help myself.


Hey, it was 43f this morning in south Florida and it won't break 70f today!  
This happens about 4 or 5 times per winter down here when we get these frigid cold fronts.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 4, 2021)

Front Range CO was warmer than some parts of south Florida and LA yesterday.


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 4, 2021)

It was dang near summer here yesterday, 80. Hi of 66 today.


----------



## BayPointArchitect (Feb 4, 2021)

Coincidence


----------



## ADAguy (Feb 12, 2021)

Machine all the way.


----------



## Sifu (Feb 12, 2021)

fatboy said:


> Front Range CO was warmer than some parts of south Florida and LA yesterday.


That changed today!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 12, 2021)

Sifu said:


> That changed today!


Yes it did, big time. 

It was -7, yes seven below, out in my neck of the woods this morning. 

Going to be colder by Sunday they say.

Shirt sleeves, to.........not going outside!


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2021)

Well, getting colder, won't be getting the Fatboy out today.


----------

